# Welcoming Pub



## DeeGee7 (Jun 22, 2009)

Having had to take our motorhome to the Auto-sleepers factory at Willersey, a journey of about 3 hours, we needed a rest stop.
The New Inn in Willersey Main Street (WR12 7PJ)was close by and seemed to be the best place to have a comfort break. The food menu is excellent and reasonably priced and the beer is very good also. I told the landlord that we would be calling in again when we returned to pick our motorhome up from the service centre in about a weeks time but unfortunately, as I would be driving, I wouldn't be able to sample the beer. Well you could always park up in the car park was the reply. I am pretty sure this was a genuine offer on his part, and I told him I would mention it on this forum. He was quite happy for me to do so. So if anyone else is going to Auto-sleepers it might be worth considering. The pub itself is quite old and the landlord very welcoming.


----------

